
Ask HN: Is this a good landing page? (I know it requires JavaScript) - bob33
https://getcommandeer.com/iac-running-suite
======
bob33
Just from a perspective of it explaining what the tool does. I am trying to
take an approach like optimizely, but really just doing it off my gut feeling
mixed with site visit analytics.

